

Ask YC: Good "estimating / project management" web-based construction software? - adammichaelc

A friend of mine has a handyman business where he remodels people's kitchens, bathrooms, etc. He's trying to get organized and find some software to make that easier. I told him I'd help him look for a software solution that looked good, but after spending 30 minutes googling, all I see are solutions that were made in the 90's or aren't really for small one-man shops.&#60;p&#62;Does anybody know of a good solution? Like a "FogBugz or a Basecamp for SOHO/SMB Construction Estimating &#38; Management"
======
nwatson
Sounds like a market. Who'll be first?

------
aditya
Woobius, of course!

